# ram powell trip 10/3



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

headed out friday night out of Dauphin Isabout 800pm headed south for the Ram Powell in search of tuna. Made it there and commenced to jig for BFT with diamond and butterfly jigs boated 5. We cut up a BF for bait fished about 100' and boated 2 YFT both about 75lbs. We got cut off several times not sure by what :banghead can tuna bite thru floro leader? The bite turned off for both species. The porpoises were thick as I've ever seen. They caused problems in the morning:banghead:banghead we trolled ballyhoos but the porpoises would hit tail until it knocked the bait off, they're smart.

Decided to fish the Alps before heading home and boated 2 AJs 60lbs and 30lbs. We searched but failed to find any weedlines. Sorry no pics just got home from the trip.Water was cobalt blue. Great trip seas were good but getting rougher before we left.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ateupwitit (10/4/2008)*We got cut off several times not sure by what :banghead can tuna bite thru floro leader?


f





what pound test? i dont think i've ever seen a tuna "bite" thru any leader. heard of a few chewing thru really light (60#) leader but RARELY. around those rigs, 99% of the time you've got a shark issue....especially at night. maybe a cuda. sounds like a decent trip.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

we were using 80-120 lbs trying different setups on each rod. this was our first trip hunting tuna so we're still learning a great deal but we had a blast.


----------

